# What size plastic tubing needed to attach to bleeder nipple when bleeding??



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

what size of plastic tubing do we need to use on a MK3 when doing the brake bleeding? i know it should be at least 10 inches in length but what diameter or circumference plastic tubing do we need so that the old fluid can leave the bleeder nipple and flow into a catchment bottle and so we can see the air bubbles.

thanks


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: What size plastic tubing needed to attach to bleeder nipple when bleeding?? (nOOb)*

1/4" inner diameter.
Also, I like using a longer piece of tube than 10". Get yourself a yard or two because it's cheap as hell, then cut to whatever's most convenient when you're under the car.


_Modified by DemonEater at 7:42 PM 4-10-2005_


----------



## JohnnyWild (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: What size plastic tubing needed to attach to bleeder nipple when bleeding?? (DemonEater)*

How 'bout on an MK4??? Is it the same?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: What size plastic tubing needed to attach to bleeder nipple when bleeding?? (JohnnyWild)*

Yup, 1/4" ID vinyl from your local pet shop/aquarium store or independent hardware store works for MkIV.
Home depot didn't have that tubing in my area.


----------



## JohnnyWild (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: What size plastic tubing needed to attach to bleeder nipple when bleeding?? (phatvw)*

Sweet, thanks for the tip! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

